# Women's Board Review



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

SportyShorty911 said:


> Maybe not the best for a beginner but lots of fun in the park and tough trails and its not even a freestyle board.


According to Roxy's website it's a beginner-intermediate freestyle board. Whatcha smokin'?

Roxy's upper-end boards get a lot of good reviews, but I've heard that their price-point boards are total crap compared to price-point boards from other companies like Ride, Rome, K2, Gnu, etc. Does anyone know if there's any truth to that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

The roxy website as well as the other vendors that sell it advertise it as an intermediate freeride/freestyle board "adjusting well from park to powder" what am I smokin? Idk but it's obviously not as good as whatever you are. It was just a review, I like the board, end of story.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

SportyShorty911 said:


> The roxy website as well as the other vendors that sell it advertise it as an intermediate freeride/freestyle board "adjusting well from park to powder" what am I smokin? Idk but it's obviously not as good as whatever you are. It was just a review, I like the board, end of story.


ouch! :laugh:

it looks like the silhouette doesn't have BTX/MTX. have you ever felt like you were about to wash out? does the base slow u down at all?


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

SportyShorty911 said:


> The roxy website as well as the other vendors that sell it advertise it as an intermediate freeride/freestyle board "adjusting well from park to powder" what am I smokin? Idk but it's obviously not as good as whatever you are. It was just a review, I like the board, end of story.



I'm smoking this: "SHAPE: True twin, intermediate or casual experienced" (Roxy website, casual experienced = beginnner, btw)

And this:" a true twin design and sandwich construction means optimum freestyle performance, while retaining strength and durability that will last for years."

And this: "Roxy designed the lightweight, twin freestyle Silhouette snowboard for gals to charge through the pipe and park with the greatest of ease!"

Apparently, you believe that it's "not even a freestyle board." Sooooo.....ummmm....yeah....

Anyway, a lot of misinformation flies around the internet these days and your review didn't seem factual to me. I was just following up.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

*Not to be rude but.......*

Does anyone take anything with a Roxy symbol serious????:cheeky4: 
Next thing you know were going to be arguing which is the better Barbie.....


sorry ....had to


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have never ridden Roxy, but apparently they are doing good things with their more expensive boards, like the Eminence,Envi, and Ollie Pop. Roxy boards are manufactured by Mervin, the same company that makes Gnu and Lib Tech - in fact many Roxy boards know have MTX/BTX tech just like Gnu. Shayboarder has posted some interesting reviews on Roxy - you should check them out. So no, they aren't all crap, not by a long shot.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

*I'm just harrasing.....it was far too easy....*

Don't take it too seriously......


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

On a lark, due to my small feet, last year demo'd a roxy envi 155 btx for a couple of hours...it was a fun little board for messing around on a hard pack afternoon. I'd equate it with a medium priced 2 seat sports car...it could rail, relatively fast, held edge in steeps, light and did small jumps and drops well. I was a bit too heavy for it and couldn't quite get my stance wide enough but for an intermediate/adv women rider with a bit of aggressive allmtn fs it would be a fine board...actually I was abit surprised by its performance.


----------

